#ubuntu-ke 2011-07-30
<nhandler> Thanks tomaw
<nhandler> (ignore that)
 * grantbow nods
#ubuntu-ke 2013-07-23
<mojo706> Hello anybody here?
<mojo706> lonely
<mojo706> place
#ubuntu-ke 2013-07-24
<isaaclw> !help
<isaaclw> !commands
<isaaclw> !do these even work
#ubuntu-ke 2013-07-25
<mojo706> Hey
<mojo706> ping me if you think I'm offline
<tony_math> it's past 9pm in Nairobi, I'm in Canada... 2:10pm on a very nice Thursday afternoon.
<tony_math> Is anyone in here?
<mojo706> yeah I'm still here sorry for the silence. I'm having problems with PHP :)
<mojo706> tony_math: it can get lonely here sometimes. But whenever I'm online I try to be here always who knows people might come back :)
<tony_math> I also took off for a while.
<mojo706> are you from Kenya? are you a member of the LoCo?
#ubuntu-ke 2013-07-27
<mojo706> hello?
#ubuntu-ke 2014-07-25
<mcdowell_> hi
<mcdowell_> anybody there i'm a 'noob'
<mcdowell_> seriously guys is these the spirit of 'humanity' ubuntu
